# General > Photography >  Fun with photos

## psyberyeti

Hot and spikey ::

----------


## Raven

LOL, who is hot and who is spikey then?? Looks like there is a little person inside the flame :-)

here is my fun with photo shot...

----------


## Sporran

That's brilliant, Raven! Very clever indeed!!  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

Dounreay in the pink....



 ::

----------


## grumpyhippo

> Dounreay in the pink....


I'll have what ever your on psyberyeti, and make it a double!!!!!

----------


## Raven

Here I had a wee play with the pics for a contest and it got an award ;-)



Its called "Moon struck"

----------


## unicorn

Next time I redecorate raven I am just going to have to buy lots of your pictures and paste the walls  ::  
Do you do these as posters?

----------


## Raven

> Next time I redecorate raven I am just going to have to buy lots of your pictures and paste the walls  
> Do you do these as posters?


Most of my stuff can be printed up to a 18"x12" size, some of it even in A2 :Wink:

----------


## unicorn

see where that man is standing, a nice rearing unicorn would look amazing  :Grin:

----------


## Raven

LOL, the man wasnt standing there ;-) you give me a decent pic of a unicorn and I will change the pic for you if you want it as a print ;-))

----------


## unicorn

sounds lovely I will have to get looking  :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

You are clever Raven.

you take photography to a different demension.

Decorating in the near future and I've got my favourites just dont have eneogh wall  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

You could do one for Tugmistress. Take the man out and replace it with the silhouett of a truck tractor unit......

'Moons Truck'....... ::

----------


## Raven

Again, some fun with a couple of pics ;-)

----------


## psyberyeti

Ah, now, not sure about the dragon. It is difficult to distinguish where the backgound and the dragon start/end. It could be my monitor not up to the job. Excellent use of colour and the presentation is superb. ::

----------


## Raven

> Ah, now, not sure about the dragon. It is difficult to distinguish where the backgound and the dragon start/end. It could be my monitor not up to the job. Excellent use of colour and the presentation is superb.


Cheers for you honest opinion! Again, in the original you can see the details a lot better as in this tincy stamp sized, micro resolution pic.  :Grin: 

Here is one I made earlier...

----------


## Phoenix200416

Haha that one with the surfers is very clever! I like it! All of them are very clever!  :Grin:

----------


## highlander

Raven can you do anything to this photo, like colour or anything, bruno is my number one pet, would love to get it printed off.

----------


## highlander

Or this photo

----------


## Raven

Aww highlander, how lovely is Bruno???
Although I dont think that there is much wrong with the first photo, I have cropped it to a more pleasing 2:3 raito ie 6X4" or so...
I have selective sharpened bruno and tweaked the curves slightly, that was it


With the second one, I would try to get Bruno on completely and not cut his snout off. I have again, selective sharpened a little, altered the catchlights in his eyes and on the nose. I have left it in the 4;3 ratio otherwise I would have cut off to much of Bruno.

I hope that helped :-)



Sorry, photobucket only displays it so small, please pm me your email adress and I will send the originals ;-)

----------


## highlander

Thank-you Raven that looks good, i use photobucket but must use the wrong settings as i always get large pictures.

----------


## psyberyeti

Trees made of light, just hanging around in Scrabster ::

----------


## miranda

lovin your "moon struck" pic raven its brill.

----------


## Scout



----------


## psyberyeti

> 


Hello Scout, that's so good it's almost believable.  ::

----------


## Deemac

Interesting image. (If it was me . . . . )

. . . . . Copy the reflection layer and flipped it vertically (and move up to the top of the existing water), then created a blend mask to make the new layer fade out as it goes up (bear with me). Then create another mask using the car image, reverse this selection, and cut (so you now only have a copy of the reflections over the car surface). Then change the blending mode to something like screen etc. (probably also reduce this layers transparency value).

All this would then hopefully give the impression of the water reflection light bouncing over the car body/wheels to add to the realism of the image. (Its a subtle little deatil that might "sell" the shot better.

Here's my rough stab at this (all without the use of the original image/files layers)

----------


## Scout

Sorry  if I sound thick but I cant see the difference between my one and your one ::

----------


## psyberyeti

It has taken me all day to change this to the right format to transfer.


I can't work out how I did this photo, but I'm quite pleased with it. ::

----------


## Tugmistress

It's great psyberyeti  :Smile:  now you have to go back and repeat the exercise until you know how you did it then tell me  :Wink:

----------


## Deemac

Mmmm - As they say "the devil's in the detail". 

I'm not saying my effort is a complete success (the water line needs some Z axis attention - ie the water line is completely linear and the vehicle has parts that would be more forward than others etc!!)

I also didn't have access the files various layers etc. etc.

PS: Look closely at the numbers (22) and the chrome wheels . . . . .

All I was trying to say was that the water (and the reflections in the water) would be reflected back onto the car and was trying to simulate this to make the image look more realistic. (to me it is presently very false/artificial looking)

Sorry if I've not conveyed this idea too well.

----------


## Deemac

Psyberyeti,
Yes, very nice work. I do like the look. 

Keep it up, you'll crack photoshop :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

> Psyberyeti,
> Yes, very nice work. I do like the look. 
> 
> Keep it up, you'll crack photoshop


I'm not sure. I just keep prodding buttons until I see something I like. Hopefully, I will be able to plan what I do someday, but it seems very far off at the moment. Some times it is easier just to use Picassa (which you put me on to and for which I am very grateful). That's an excellent, simple tool when you need it just for tweaks and straightening.

I liked your idea on the reflection tweak on the car. It just takes it that bit further. ::

----------


## Scout

Here are a few more fun pic :Wink:

----------


## Raven

@ Psyberyeti, well spotted with the water trees :-)
@ Scout, it might look even better when you would have choosen a white background to go with it??? Clever pagecurl effect though!

Here is one I prepared earlier ;-))

I called it: "Harvest Moon" I know, I know.... I have got this moon thing going on :-)

----------


## Scout

Hi Raven I love it you can almost touch it I know what to call this moon farm lol ::

----------


## Raven

"In awe..." Of course she wasnt there :-))

----------


## Raven

And yet again.... another moon :-)))

----------


## psyberyeti

> And yet again.... another moon :-)))


Ah, excellent, but I think it needs to be a witch on a broomstick rather than a knight on horse. I dream of being able to do things like this.

My mother in-law could not go out one halloween - I took the sparkplug out of her broomstick. ::

----------


## roblovesplastic

> Here I had a wee play with the pics for a contest and it got an award ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Its called "Moon struck"


I recently seen some doc. that said photographers were staging their photos, at a cost of well over $10,000 + its totally changed my ideas of photography.

Thats why this picture is ace, tell me how u did it?

----------


## psyberyeti

> "In awe..." Of course she wasnt there :-))


She's saying "Where's the moon? My dad says some bar steward has stolen it". :: 


or "What mountain"

or "It's a bit of a grey day"

or "All they way out here and I have to stand in a pile of elephant poo!"

or the dreaded "Change nappy now!!"

or..., oh I can't think of anymore, but there must be loads of captions for this photo.

----------


## Raven

LOL Psyber! All of them are super! But for me it has to be the elephant poo version :-)))

----------


## Isis

I did this a while ago - kept pressing buttons in paint shop pro.....

----------


## psyberyeti

> I did this a while ago - kept pressing buttons in paint shop pro.....


Thanks for putting this up Isis. Didcot power station is a fantastic place. I used to live right next to it. It is superbe to look at - technology in the landscape and all that. I love the clouds and the wisps of steam in this photo. This is a typical Sutherland/Caithness photo - no matter which way you point your camera there is always a power line.

----------


## Isis

I lived right next to it as well! Were you in didcot?

I lived in Sutton Courtenay to the north of the station.

I loved taking pics in this area, the power station was quite dramatic and there were monkjacks kicking about and lots of red kites.

----------


## psyberyeti

Look at all of the stars.... and they needed a big telescope to see them...


The radio dish at Rutherford Applton lab, about 1979. I have no idea if it's still there. I used old technology for this photo, a sunny-cross filter. I still have it with my collection of disused SLR's and lenses.

Hello Isis, I lived in Didcot and could see the power station from our house. ::

----------


## psyberyeti

Torrisdale bay, mid summer. I tweaked it just a bit so that you could feel the gentle warmth on this cold night. It's brought up the light in the clouds a treat. ::

----------


## Raven

This one I called: "The long way home..."

----------


## psyberyeti

I thought this treatment to an embarrising photo looked like one of those old 1970's posters we had in our student rooms...

Just don't ask....

----------


## Raven

Mymy.... you are a brave man.... you are not getting foiles done are you?? 
:-)))))

----------


## kas

What is good software for playing with your photos, I only have photosuite4 which I got free with a magazine. Any tips on a good one to get?

----------


## psyberyeti

> Mymy.... you are a brave man.... you are not getting foiles done are you?? 
> :-)))))


No, not me. That would be terribly vain. :: 

But,... If I did try it... it would only because I heard that blondes have more fun. So that would be OK. Would'nt it? ::

----------


## Raven

> What is good software for playing with your photos, I only have photosuite4 which I got free with a magazine. Any tips on a good one to get?


Your software does not seem to be too bad! I t always depends what you want to do with it though... 
The Rolls Royce amongst the software would be Photoshop, but this is quite expensive if you only want to play arround a bit. Maybe you could get a copy of Photoshop Elements somewhere, I think this one is cheaper... and sometimes even free.

----------


## Raven

> No, not me. That would be terribly vain.
> 
> But,... If I did try it... it would only because I heard that blondes have more fun. So that would be OK. Would'nt it?


LOL.... remings me of the song "Gib Gas, ich will Spass...." ::  

We will see if your blondness has any affect on your pics now :-))

----------


## psyberyeti

> LOL.... remings me of the song "Gib Gas, ich will Spass...." 
> 
> We will see if your blondness has any affect on your pics now :-))


Nooo. More like 'Die Toten Hosen' ::

----------


## Raven

Two shots merged together....

----------


## floyed

> @ Psyberyeti, well spotted with the water trees :-)
> @ Scout, it might look even better when you would have choosen a white background to go with it??? Clever pagecurl effect though!
> 
> Here is one I prepared earlier ;-))
> 
> I called it: "Harvest Moon" I know, I know.... I have got this moon thing going on :-)


I love this picture :Grin:

----------


## miranda

> Two shots merged together....


 
cool love scenes like these :Smile:

----------


## Raven

Cheers folks! Your kind comments are much appreciated! :-)

----------


## psyberyeti

I recognise quite a few photos here. Don't forget some of the old photos - they are excellent just to look over again and remind us of the quality and time that people put into them.  :: 

Now I will have to create some new stuff after Raven's production/lecture last night at TCC.  ::

----------


## Raven

> I recognise quite a few photos here. Don't forget some of the old photos - they are excellent just to look over again and remind us of the quality and time that people put into them. 
> 
> Now I will have to create some new stuff after Raven's production/lecture last night at TCC.



YEAH, heck, thats the one I was looking for before!! Cheers for digging it out! :Wink:  Foget about "Fun with photos 2"!!!! folks

----------


## Raven

I have just closed the "Fun with photos 2" fred and will post the image again in this one.

@Deemac, I have closed it before I could say thanks for your kind words, its always nice to know that I have the ability to inspire people :-)

Bog gras in RGB (RotGruenBlau) :-)

----------


## Raven

A little ps excercise, pic made with one pen :Wink:

----------


## Raven

An ancient pic I took three years ago... now it comes to new glory :-)

----------


## psyberyeti

> An ancient pic I took three years ago... now it comes to new glory :-)


Stunning photo. Highland Challenge material??

----------


## Raven

> Stunning photo. Highland Challenge material??



Nahh, judge would eat that pic for breakfast! ::

----------


## Raven

A fantastic old ruin on the edge of the cliff.... "Crossified" version of course :-)

----------


## Raven

"H"



C`mon peeps, is nobody else having fun with photos???

----------


## Raven

Nah, nobody?

Well, me again then...

Spot the alien invader @=)

----------


## Kenn



----------


## Deemac

From the first image taken at Murkle on a flat grey day. (using a point and shoot camera some years ago now).

To the second image (which unfortunately was never used). Still was fun to produce . . . . . . . .

----------


## Deemac

Another one that never made the light of day - Oh well the customer is always right you know . . . . . . . (again point & shoot a few years ago now)

----------


## Raven

@ Deemac,
looks like a very enthusiastic bunch!! :-)

Here is one I prepared earlier... A strange ghostly blob? A broken beam of light? Apparition of long lost memories? A smudge on the lens? Or just pixelpushing in Photoshop, you decide :-))

----------


## psyberyeti

Full 'wets' and a headlamp needed. ::

----------


## Raven

Here you go... 
couldnt leave the poor chap without lights :-))) he might have bumped into something...

----------


## tigger2u

Before and After using Photo Impact  ::

----------


## Raven

Hm, interesting! Have you noticed the flying orbs?? Spooky!

Once I did a night shoot near a graveyard the at home the pics where heaving with orbs!!

----------


## wifie

Wow you are right Raven - spooky indeed!

----------


## Raven

Well, here are the shots from the before mentioned shoot. 2003 with a little P&S...

First pics were clear... than this one...



than this...



and this...



I checked, none of the orbs do match in the same place... and what the heck is that foggy appearance? (it was only visible on the one photo)

----------


## wifie

Cor and it is nearly October!  ::

----------


## Raven

Morlock

----------


## dan67



----------


## Kenn

Does he do political interviews?

----------


## Anne x

> Does he do political interviews?


LOL Robin Day

----------


## psyberyeti

OK, this is a bit of a cheat. This is my photo of a product, but I did not have to make any changes to show my favourite colour. I must see if I can copy this colour onto a photo of my car... that would make it just perfect :: 


[It is the fluorescent lime green by the way :Wink: ]

----------


## Raven

Go on then psyber get your magic Photoshop wand out and transform your Fiat Panda into green :-)

----------


## wicker05

My effort using elements  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

> My effort using elements


Hmmm, some of the hay bales look out of place - are you sure you haven't been moving some of them around?

 ::

----------


## wicker05

Darn caught out!..........How did you spot that Psyberyeti? - I thought I made an excellent job of re-arranging and blending in the bales.  ::  ::

----------


## Raven

@ psyber...
If you like this funny green, I bet my Lumi gets your blood racing  :: 

@ wicker 05... 
 Caught the same nimrod the other day... ilke the piper growing out of the coos head :-)

----------


## psyberyeti

> @ psyber...
> If you like this funny green, I bet my Lumi gets your blood racing


Just dribbling at the thought of it ::

----------


## psyberyeti

It's a croft, er, illuminated by moon light.......


Now I realise it would have looked better if I had cropped some of the foreground before posting the photo. :Frown:

----------


## Raven

@ psyber! 
IIIEEEK! I strongly hope that this is only mental dribble?? 

Hm, cropping, I am not so sure, but cloning out the road would help the shot imho. Is this the road where the ugly snowploughs drive past??? :-))
Good on you that you have tried retarded photography!

----------


## Raven

A pic that I am quite fond of.... revamped for a digi competition...

----------


## psyberyeti

> @ psyber! 
> IIIEEEK! I strongly hope that this is only mental dribble??


Nope, real dribble. My chin's wet. ::

----------


## Raven

"The Shining"

----------


## Raven

"Praise The Lord Oh My Soul"

----------


## Rheghead

An auld Thirsa piccie.

----------


## grumpyhippo

Maybe he was this low over Holborn Head...... ??????

----------


## Raven

@ GH
That looks very realistic!! Well done!



This is one that appeared on the Caithness.org frontpage about 1 1/2 years ago, just came across it again :-)

----------


## Raven

"She" will bite the hand that feeds her!!!

----------


## wifie

Not a big cat fan but I do love images of them esp their eyes (been told I have cat's eyes  :: ) - red very cool and appropriate for the time of year!

----------


## Raven

Fashion Victims  :Wink:

----------


## Bobinovich

what a clever idea - pre-coloured wool  ::

----------


## Raven

> what a clever idea - pre-coloured wool


Haha, we`re so vain...Baaabaaahhhh  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Tower Bridge in a "This Is Sparta 300" kinda fashion.

----------


## wifie

Have to admit to not knowin what that means but I like the pic!   ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

300 was the title of a recent film about the 300 spartans who fought against the massive persian army to protect there homeland,it was that or kneel before and kiss the Persian kings butt and the Spartans definately didnt do that. .The film was shot in a moody dark sepia tone kinda way.

----------


## wifie

TY I did look it up but thought yer pic was brighter!  :Smile:

----------


## psyberyeti

> OK, this is a bit of a cheat. This is my photo of a product, but I did not have to make any changes to show my favourite colour. I must see if I can copy this colour onto a photo of my car... that would make it just perfect
> 
> 
> [It is the fluorescent lime green by the way]


OK, I finally painted my car my favorite colour. It is not really very good, but I like the new colour rather than the old mud grey


No wonder I failed CSE art. ::

----------


## wifie

Blimey that is a big nut on the right hand side of the pic - hope it did not fall of yer newly painted car!   :Wink:

----------


## Raven

> Blimey that is a big nut on the right hand side of the pic - hope it did not fall of yer newly painted car!



Haha wifie, that was exactely what I was thinking!

Stunning paint job psyber, but you forgot something very important! 
http://www.phonebookoftheworld.com/t...taxis/post.jpg

Other than that its perfect  ::

----------


## psyberyeti

> Blimey that is a big nut on the right hand side of the pic - hope it did not fall of yer newly painted car!


Nope, the nut is usually attached to the steering wheel :: .

----------


## TBH

My attempt at creating a water-droplet:

----------


## wifie

Aaaaw why is the wasp crying - it has such beautiful wings?   ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Rock of ages "CD" cover perhaps?

----------


## wifie

I like no 1  :Smile:

----------


## psyberyeti

The owl shook its head before I was ready with my point and shoot - so got a blurry spinning head effect without trying. 


Currently listening to Black Sabbath, Past Lives, specifically the track 'Snowblind'. Always wear your dark glasses or goggles when out in snow in bright sunlight ::

----------


## Deemac

Thats a great shot cyberyeti - Well done, really like it.

----------


## Raven

> The owl shook its head before I was ready with my point and shoot - so got a blurry spinning head effect without trying. 
> 
> 
> Currently listening to Black Sabbath, Past Lives, specifically the track 'Snowblind'. Always wear your dark glasses or goggles when out in snow in bright sunlight



And have you learnt your lesson then?? ALWAYS be ready!! ::

----------


## Raven

And there shall be light....

----------


## Oddquine

It's been ages since I played about with images.

I just do the easy stuff, though!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## North Light

Looking for Inspiration on a wet Sunday afternoon, (in a hotel room in Inverness).

Contrived



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3053361736/

----------


## psyberyeti

I can't think of anything better, a dark room and infinite coffee and buscuits :Smile:  




> Looking for Inspiration on a wet Sunday afternoon, (in a hotel room in Inverness).
> 
> Contrived
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3053361736/

----------


## Raven

Haha, a Mac is a Mac is a Mac is a Mac....

----------


## Deemac

Strange fruit!! (don't ask why they wanted this one!!)

----------


## grumpyhippo

We're doomed All doomed!!!!!!!!!!!........

----------


## psyberyeti

http://flickr.com/photos/90288229@N0...n/photostream/
(Yes, I did a B&W. Now I shall go for a lie down in a darkend room :: .



http://flickr.com/photos/90288229@N0...n/photostream/

----------


## Deemac

Your not playing with your balls as well!! It must be the weather or somthing :-))

----------


## Raven

> (Yes, I did a B&W. Now I shal go for a lie down in a darkend room.


Ah, psyber, you are jumping on the retarded photography bandwagon!!! Welcome to the club!  :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

> Ah, psyber, you are jumping on the retarded photography bandwagon!!! Welcome to the club!


B&W is over-rated. I never think "hey, this Arnie film would look so much better in B&W. I'll get the really old telly out and turn the colour right down" :: .

----------


## psyberyeti

> Your not playing with your balls as well!! It must be the weather or somthing :-))


Ah, I've only got the one. Very kindly given to me by F Wilson - he knows that I like shiney things. If only I could locate another! It's an excellent piece of Caithness heritage (made by the famous Caithness Glass works I believe).

----------


## Raven

> B&W is over-rated. I never think "hey, this Arnie film would look so much better in B&W. I'll get the really old telly out and turn the colour right down".


Did they not made them Arnie films shortly after colour televisions were introduced? Anyway, Arnie is cool in colour, or b&w or p&p... hasta la vista baby!  ::

----------


## Raven

If you saw a strange light at the cemetery yesterday.... dont worry....:-)))

----------


## psyberyeti

... and I thought that this was the first image from the Large Hadron Collider. :: 





> If you saw a strange light at the cemetery yesterday.... dont worry....:-)))

----------


## Raven

@ psyber, I was just gald that I didnt collide with something in the dark :-))

Somehow this is strangely addictive... Now does this not look like a beautiful flower?

----------


## psyberyeti

Oh well, if it did that it explains why the LHC is now broken (apparantly an overheating magnetic unit caused the one sectorr to expand and push the rest of the ring out of alignment. That's why it make this last bust of energy. I think the captured photo is due a boson-black hole interaction. Next time we could all get sucked into nowhere - a bit like Birmingham New Street station. ::  



> @ psyber, I was just gald that I didnt collide with something in the dark :-))
> 
> Somehow this is strangely addictive... Now does this not look like a beautiful flower?

----------


## Raven

Trust me, I AM a tractor...  :Wink:

----------


## North Light

Raven,

"If a wee bit damp round the edges"


Like the processing.

----------


## Deemac

What, you mean it isn't real!! Dam and blast. All this electronic jiggery pockery. If it ain't straight out the box its cheating!! ;-)))

Nice idea Raven - it needs a fin . . . . .)\ . . . . . .

----------


## wifie

Raven that would be brilliant wi clouds on the bottom too - like a kind of heavenly tractor!  :Smile:

----------


## Raven

Cheers peeps... wifie, you are even more weird than I am... I had a U-Bootesque pic in mind :-)))

Nice idea Raven - it needs a fin . . . . .)\ . . . . . .            A fin?? It needs torpedos... or a plough at least :-)))

----------


## wifie

> Cheers peeps... wifie, you are even more weird than I am... I had a U-Bootesque pic in mind :-)))


Ermmm!  Thanks I think!  ::   ::

----------


## psyberyeti

I think it might be possible to play around too much with a photo ::

----------


## psyberyeti

Beware if you are ahead of me on the road ... ::

----------


## psyberyeti

and fed it some cat meat type food  :: 


.... before it escaped onto the open road looking for prey - human shaped sacks of meat and small Fiats

----------


## Raven

> and fed it some cat meat type food 
> 
> 
> .... before it escaped onto the open road looking for prey - human shaped sacks of meat and small Fiats


My word! What did they put into your Christmas pudding??? ::

----------


## Raven

We are family!!

----------


## Raven

The lady in red.

----------


## Raven

Heartache!

 :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

I'm not sure if these are more of your vampire 'leanings' or cards ready for a goth valentine day .... :: 




> Heartache!

----------


## Hibeechick

> Heartache!


ooooooh I love it!!!

----------


## Raven

> I'm not sure if these are more of your vampire 'leanings' or cards ready for a goth valentine day ....


Its just a leaf of my trusty housplant Esmeralda  ::  

I have other things planned for this years Valentine card  :Wink: 

@Hibeechick
Thanks :Wink:

----------


## wifie

Brilliant name for a houseplant!  I just can't wait to see this year's Valentine if the last one is anything to go by!   ::

----------


## Sporran

I love "We are family" and "The lady in red". Very clever, Raven!  :Grin:

----------


## Isis

Just found this on my PC, don't remember doing it, but thought it was interesting enough to post, if a bit rubbish.....

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Lyle with his "famous" Swirly Strat.That is the actual colour of it.

----------


## wifie

Hmmmmmm.
I do like the one behind wi the snakes on tho!  :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Bought the snakes one in Derby.
The Strat is a home made job.Fill a bin with water,pour a little red,black and white
oil based paint onto the surface of the water,swirl it around to mix the paint,hence the name a swirl paint job.Dip the guitar slowly into the water and the oil based paint sticks to the base coat of the guitar,which was white in this case.Wipe away excess paint to the side of the bin,pull the guitar out and dry with a hair dryer,finally give it about a gazillion coats of spray varnish.
It was this guitar that "inspired" his Swirly Strat Jam that got him 2nd place in guitar idol 2008 at London.

----------


## wifie

How cool! Great story!

----------


## Raven

...speaking of fangs... someone will be very unhappy that they have lost those today! If its yours, let me know, I know where they are  ::

----------


## dessie

have not got a clue how this happened...but it looks cool..
 my daughters wedding...

----------


## psyberyeti

Excellent. Very robot like.  :: 




> The lady in red.

----------


## Raven

> Excellent. Very robot like.


Cheers Mr! Thats exactley what I thought... 

Here is another great gadget... The new Dyson SS...




 :Wink:

----------


## Hibeechick



----------


## Hibeechick



----------


## tjc

Eye catching stuff Hibeechick...

Very nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Raven

For all sufferers...

----------


## psyberyeti

It was'nt until I brought the light levels up on the photo that the red eyes ::  on the wall became visible. Spooky :: 

Demons? Ghosts? My mind playing tricks on me? 
[I have not seen our ghost for ages. I wonder where she has gone to. I liked having her around].

----------


## psyberyeti

just a few tweaks completely changes the snowy montain from a couple of weeks ago

----------


## North Light

psyberyeti,
Did I read the title correctly, you've managed to get your PC powered by moonlight? Just the thing for those spooky late night photo editing sessions!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

The latest edition to Lyle's guitar collection.A Joe Satriani signature model JS1000.

----------


## psyberyeti

I hope Raven does not mind me citing her as an influence ...

----------


## psyberyeti

::

----------


## Raven

> 


I think you are eating creative pills by the bucket load lately  :Wink:

----------


## psyberyeti

Yes, but I ran away from the 'talent' injections :: 



> I think you are eating creative pills by the bucket load lately

----------


## wifie

I like no 2 lecturn best psyber - like yer photo playing!  :Grin:

----------


## wifie

> just a few tweaks completely changes the snowy montain from a couple of weeks ago


Have just realised what this made me think of - The Tale of the Glass Mountain!  TY!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head



----------


## wifie

Heck have I been sleeping?  Is it July already?  Seems chilly for July tho!  ::

----------


## annthracks



----------


## Mystical Potato Head

I'm getting astronomy withdrawal symptoms with these light nights.

----------


## Kenn

He he but does that allow you to put a huge cheddar wheel on top of the castle?

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Artistic license Lizz  ::

----------


## wifie

Yer gettin to be King of Spooky MPH!   ::

----------

